# Hap. cinctus, antleter, katunzi, or coprologus?



## katefollot (Apr 2, 2016)

Particularly interested in Hap. antleter 'dusky wine red fine'. Are any of these detritivores available in the trade? I've looked around, but haven't been able to find any and am still quite new so as with the Red Back Scrapers, it simply may be that there aren't any for sale at this moment. Has anyone seen any of these guys for sale? Anyone breed them?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I don't think yu'll find those species in the trade as they are also quite rare in the lake event if the little species of detritivores and zooplanctivores are making a come back since 20 years


----------



## katefollot (Apr 2, 2016)

That's kind of what I was figuring. For the purposes of conservation though I would hope someone has collected some to breed.


----------

